# Paizo's New PATHFINDER MMO!



## Morrus (Nov 22, 2011)

More information as soon as we get it, but Paizo has just announced that they have started development on an official PATHFINDER massively Multiplayer Online fantasy roleplaying game in partnership with *Goblinworks* (a new company headed up by ex-WotC brand manager Ryan Dancey).

Goblinworks web page
Paizo's Announcement
EN World Discussion Thread


----------



## Gaming Tonic (Nov 22, 2011)

Here is a thread here at EN World discussing this: Pathfinder RPG Discussion - EN World: Your Daily RPG Magazine


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 22, 2011)

Good luck to them -- I hope they can make it big with this. MMO development is incredibly expensive and takes a vast amount of time to do right. The industry is littered with the all-but-dead bodies of games their developers thought would be exceptions to one or both of those rules.


----------



## Leif (Nov 23, 2011)

I can't get the Goblinworks link to work.


----------



## delericho (Nov 23, 2011)

Woah. Didn't see that coming.


----------

